
DDoS on krebsonsecurity was not amplification but flood from IoT devices - tigerente
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/krebsonsecurity-hit-with-record-ddos
======
tigerente
Site is still down. Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lV-
uoZ8...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lV-
uoZ8NusIJ:https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/krebsonsecurity-hit-with-record-
ddos/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
subie
still getting hammered?

